# Zenith 2542 Vs 2562



## lp1974

hi , trying to find out which zenith movement is more valued by collectors?

2452 pc or 2562?

thanks!


----------



## martinzx

Do you mean 2552PC & 2562PC, because they are both auto & progress, as the 2452 is manual wind version??

if so both, IMO the 2552PC is very collectible & most if not all were made in 1969, only 1500 made, but the 2562PC also a lot more were made 65000, is a great calibre & has a higher beat rate at 28800. It also depends on the watch, condition etc , etc. What wathes do you have in mind?

Cheers Martin


----------



## lp1974

hi, sorry, i meant the 2542pc vs the 2562pc

i have one of each but does not really know the difference.

thanks!


----------



## martinzx

Well they are both excellent calibres & watches in their own right, maybe the 2542PC is more collectible despite have a lower beat rate, just because less were made 

Pictures please 

Cheers Martin

Here are mine 

2542PC










2562PC's





















lp1974 said:


> hi, sorry, i meant the 2542pc vs the 2562pc
> 
> i have one of each but does not really know the difference.
> 
> thanks!


----------



## lp1974

2562pc



















2542pc










if you need to ask why i get the same design for each...one ss, one 10k gold

i was half awake when i bided for the 2562pc on the bay and it does looks nice.

the pix is from last owner and the watch is still on the way.

which would you keep?

i like your defy and looks to adding that to my collection soon.

ive seen all sorts of respirator designs, yours look funky...

the way i like it.


----------



## martinzx

Sorry I made a mistake .......

This is my 2552PC only 15000 of these calibres made










The 2542PC 225,000 were made between 1964 -69 , to answer your original question the 2562PC is the more collectable because of the higher quality calibre, beat rate, less made 65,000 were made etc

Check out here for more details: 2542PC http://www.ranfft.de...k&Zenith_2542PC

2562PC http://www.ranfft.de...k&Zenith_2562PC

Sorry for the mix up Martin


----------



## lp1974

that plastic dont belongs there...


----------



## lp1974

hi martin,

there is a respirator on the bay...

http://bit.ly/11a6evx

not sure if its a redial...

wonder if i should wait for another piece?

what is your opinion?

thanks!


----------



## martinzx

lp1974 said:


> that plastic dont belongs there...


What do you mean? You do not like the plastic?

Cheers Martin


----------



## martinzx

lp1974 said:


> hi martin,
> 
> there is a respirator on the bay...
> 
> http://bit.ly/11a6evx
> 
> not sure if its a redial...
> 
> wonder if i should wait for another piece?
> 
> what is your opinion?
> 
> thanks!


The edges of the dial have been sprayed/ painted white.

Cheers Martin


----------



## lp1974

yes. on closer inspection ...it is.

the seller admit it is too.

on your zenith, did that plastic holder in the case came with the original watch?

sorry, i am only a few months into zenith and i have seen such plastic

holders but i never understood why?


----------



## martinzx

Yes the plastic looks cheap now, but back in 1969 it would have been so cool


----------



## lp1974

found a respirator luxe AF/P which has a 2552PC...

but AF/P runs only at 28800 or 36000

and 2552pc is at 21600 i think...

so its franken?


----------



## martinzx

2552 PC is 21,600 beats per hour BPH

2562PC is 28,800 BPH 8 beats per second

2832 is 36,000 BPH 10 beats per second

28,800 bph is the same as a Rolex, known for the very smooth sweep second hand.

Hope this helps, if you are unsure, use the ranfft.de link in previous post enter the calibre in the search bar it will give you all the info you need.

Good luck


----------



## lp1974

martinzx said:


> 2552 PC is 21,600 beats per hour BPH
> 
> 2562PC is 28,800 BPH 8 beats per second
> 
> 2832 is 36,000 BPH 10 beats per second
> 
> 28,800 bph is the same as a Rolex, known for the very smooth sweep second hand.
> 
> Hope this helps, if you are unsure, use the ranfft.de link in previous post enter the calibre in the search bar it will give you all the info you need.
> 
> Good luck


thanks! yes, i refer to ranfft.de too.

i checked abit online and i think i can confirm that zenith respirators with the AF/P sign

operates at 28800, so the one i found on the bay that has a 2552PC is probably

a franken.

here is the link

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221238788701


----------



## martinzx

Most of the respirators I have seen use the 2562 calibre, but they may well be respirators with the 2552 calibres.??? How do you know what calibre is in the watch?? I doubt it is a Franken, the 2552 calibre while having a lower beat rate, was made in mostly 1969 and only 15000 were made, there is probably a serial code on the back case, would be helpful to have that. But from the description I read it is unclear what calibre is in the watch.

Cheers Martin


----------



## lp1974

hi martin,

i meant the respirators with thr AF/P

sign. Alta Frequenza is high frequency

which means it is minimum 28800.

im have seen other respirators with

2542,2552 movements.

cheers!


----------



## lp1974

oh i forgot to mention that the seller

emailed me the pix of the 2552 calibre, which is a fantastic movement, but did not match the AF/P sign.

sorry my bad! cheers!


----------



## martinzx

I see makes sense now, AF/P should be 36,000 bph I think, now I understand . Sounds dodgy for sure....

Cheers Martin


----------

